
Harley-Davidson's sales growth struggle sends shares tumbling - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-harley-davidson-results/harley-davidsons-sales-growth-struggle-sends-shares-tumbling-idUSKBN1ZR1HT
======
generalpass
The U.S. motorcycle market has yet to return to pre-recession levels. Harley's
inability to attract younger customers is the same problem affecting the
entire industry.

